# Organizing your stash? Then these yarn sample tags may help!



## Jessica-Jean

Well, here's a pdf that'll help you keep track of what you have and where it is stored, though they've not provided a line for the 'where'.

http://2866.datatrium.com/SuperContainer/RawData/360Demo/DRAG1501?style=noapplet

Fill it out and print; you cannot save it with information filled out. Or just print it out and fill in the tags as needed.

Print them on heavier-than-ordinary paper, or card stock.

Get the little ones to help in the organizing by cutting out the tags!

Wish my stash were so organized as to need these tags!

I found them on http://stitchdragon.com/ , but you must join (free) and log-in to access the pdf from their site.


----------



## sweetsue

Hmmm good idea. Yes, maybe, no, if I keep knitting I will soon diminish my stash.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Nice way to have sample of everything... Maybe in combination with a spreadsheet, I could actually FIND things.. Of course it would take me a month of Sundays to do it all...... Maybe if I leave milk for the elves????


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Dreamweaver said:


> Nice way to have sample of everything... Maybe in combination with a spreadsheet, I could actually FIND things.. Of course it would take me a month of Sundays to do it all...... *Maybe if I leave milk for the elves????*


I like that idea. :thumbup: Do you think they like skim milk? ;-)


----------



## Alto53

Thanks for sharing this! I'm getting a package of of stash together to share with a friend of mine and this will really help her know what she's getting!


----------



## Deeknits

Jessica-Jean said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice way to have sample of everything... Maybe in combination with a spreadsheet, I could actually FIND things.. Of course it would take me a month of Sundays to do it all...... *Maybe if I leave milk for the elves????*
> 
> 
> 
> I like that idea. :thumbup: Do you think they like skim milk? ;-)
Click to expand...

I bet a splash of Bourbon would help! 
:mrgreen:


----------



## Colorado knits

Well, how cool is that.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Deeknits said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice way to have sample of everything... Maybe in combination with a spreadsheet, I could actually FIND things.. Of course it would take me a month of Sundays to do it all...... *Maybe if I leave milk for the elves????*
> 
> 
> 
> I like that idea. :thumbup: Do you think they like skim milk? ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet a splash of Bourbon would help!
> :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Does one mix it _with_ the milk, serve it _instead_ of the milk, or serve it _alongside_ the cow juice? Which will get the elves to organize my stash for me? It *needs* sorting!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Scotch and milk is called an "Aggravation" and that is exactly whay my stash is at the moment. Maybe if I just drink it myself, I won't care.... (Bad attitude - I do plan on making sense of the whole thing after the holiday/}

I think I could put a keyring of these on each basket or bag and easily not have to do so much rummaging. I also *plan* to kit up a lot of projects. The best laid plans......


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Dreamweaver said:


> Scotch and milk is called an "Aggravation" and that is exactly whay my stash is at the moment. Maybe if I just drink it myself, I won't care.... (Bad attitude - I do plan on making sense of the whole thing after the holiday/}
> 
> I think I could put a keyring of these on each basket or bag and easily not have to do so much rummaging. I also *plan* to kit up a lot of projects. The best laid plans......


Seriously? Scotch and milk? ... Well, maybe it's time I begin exploring the uses of alcohol.

I found a bunch of naked keyrings a few months ago, and I've been adding them to the straps of current project bags. Good place to hang short pieces of yarn, a hair clip, or to run the yarn through. Now I'll have to make a batch of the tags and label the projects 'in progress'. It'll save me rummaging through them ... Is Dec. 3 too early to finalize a New Year's Resolution? More finishing of WIPs and less time on KP!


----------



## maremmakrauthause

Thank you. These are a great idea and will help me know what is in my stash without pulling all the yarn out of storage.


----------



## fergablu2

But I enjoy rummaging through my stash.


----------



## pzoe

So clever and what a great stocking stuffer for a knitter or me!

Pzoe


----------



## yourmother306

love it


----------



## patocenizo

Thanks Jessica-Jean. Love this idea.


----------



## cathy47

Good timing I have used most of my original stash, took me two years but it way down now. I can start again. I am going to look for sticky labels print these tags then really use them the hunt and peck system doesn't work well. Thanks for the idea


----------



## yelowdog

Jessica-Jean said:


> Well, here's a pdf that'll help you keep track of what you have and where it is stored, though they've not provided a line for the 'where'.
> 
> http://2866.datatrium.com/SuperContainer/RawData/360Demo/DRAG1501?style=noapplet
> 
> Fill it out and print; you cannot save it with information filled out. Or just print it out and fill in the tags as needed.
> 
> Print them on heavier-than-ordinary paper, or card stock.
> 
> Get the little ones to help in the organizing by cutting out the tags!
> 
> Wish my stash were so organized as to need these tags!
> 
> I found them on http://stitchdragon.com/ , but you must join (free) and log-in to access the pdf from their site.


Jessica-Jean....This is GREAT!!!! Can't wait to give it a try after the New Year. Thanks for sharing, may actually help with the stash.


----------



## bonbf3

Jessica-Jean said:


> Well, here's a pdf that'll help you keep track of what you have and where it is stored, though they've not provided a line for the 'where'.
> 
> http://2866.datatrium.com/SuperContainer/RawData/360Demo/DRAG1501?style=noapplet
> 
> Fill it out and print; you cannot save it with information filled out. Or just print it out and fill in the tags as needed.
> 
> Print them on heavier-than-ordinary paper, or card stock.
> 
> Get the little ones to help in the organizing by cutting out the tags!
> 
> Wish my stash were so organized as to need these tags!
> 
> I found them on http://stitchdragon.com/ , but you must join (free) and log-in to access the pdf from their site.


What a great idea. I never thought of that. I can see me trying to figure out just what this particular yarn is.


----------



## oma lisa

Great idea ! Thanks for sharing 
I'm thinking that if possible I would cut out the information from the actual tag that came with the yarn and glue it onto the front and back (if needed) of these tags. Then I wouldn't have to read my writing


----------



## LEE1313

Great idea if the Elves would do my stash.
I'd leave a 12 course meal complete with wine!!!!

I could just see me doing all that work and then "putting" those samples "somewhere".

Oh old age sure messes with my mind.

Linda


----------



## LadyLibrarian

I agree I like going in there and just going though it and forgetting what I found in that tub and going through it again..I would help to have all the different shades of gree I have..lol With my luck I would use some and forget to take it off the ring and decide I wanted to use it again.


----------



## DollieD

Jessica-Jean, 
That is some good info, I will be able to use.
Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Hannelore

Great idea. Now how does one work out what order to do it. I would need to also colour co-ordinate and that would take more time than I have at the moment. May the fairies will come along one night and help out? What do they drink??????? Problem is I don't drink very much in the line of alcohol so I might not get any fairies to help me.


----------



## gillian lorraine

May be the best idea is that the humans drink the alcohol and that way all stashes look beautifully organized.

The fairies can buy their own booze!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 23607

Thanks for sharing this. It is much needed at my house!


----------



## jangmb

Thanks for sharing this very helpful link.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Jessica-Jean said:


> Is Dec. 3 too early to finalize a New Year's Resolution? More finishing of WIPs and less time on KP!


Nope, perfect timing... consider it practice. That way, when you break it, you can recommit in the Nrw Year. (I'm running several years behind at the moment..)


----------



## dirgni

What a great idea


----------



## jenk57

I am guessing it is probably against the elf/fairy code of ethics to drink alcohol. I recommend that the humans drink it so that we sleep soundly and do not hear them. 

But seriously, that is a great idea.


----------



## Hannelore

jenk57 said:


> I am guessing it is probably against the elf/fairy code of ethics to drink alcohol. I recommend that the humans drink it so that we sleep soundly and do not hear them.
> 
> But seriously, that is a great idea.


Who says so? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sholen

The "best laid plans" are often like the "best laid eggs"...they are often scrambled!


----------



## denisejh

Jessica-Jean-Wow! Those are great! Thanks for sharing the link. Denise


----------



## sandrakjb

Thanks alot! I really like this. Use this for my embroidery floss. Never thought of it for yarn.


----------



## impatient knitter

Jessica-Jean said:


> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice way to have sample of everything... Maybe in combination with a spreadsheet, I could actually FIND things.. Of course it would take me a month of Sundays to do it all...... *Maybe if I leave milk for the elves????*
> 
> 
> 
> I like that idea. :thumbup: Do you think they like skim milk? ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet a splash of Bourbon would help!
> :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does one mix it _with_ the milk, serve it _instead_ of the milk, or serve it _alongside_ the cow juice? Which will get the elves to organize my stash for me? It *needs* sorting!
Click to expand...

If you and/or the "elves" work together on this, J-J, it'll be loads of fun, and you won't much care where/how/if the stash gets sorted!! My guilty pleasure is Scotch -- an acquired taste to be sure, but one that brings out similar results!! Carry Missmas (hic)!!!


----------



## christiliz

Jessica-Jean said:


> Well, here's a pdf that'll help you keep track of what you have and where it is stored, though they've not provided a line for the 'where'.
> 
> http://2866.datatrium.com/SuperContainer/RawData/360Demo/DRAG1501?style=noapplet
> 
> Fill it out and print; you cannot save it with information filled out. Or just print it out and fill in the tags as needed.
> 
> Print them on heavier-than-ordinary paper, or card stock.
> 
> Get the little ones to help in the organizing by cutting out the tags!
> 
> Wish my stash were so organized as to need these tags!
> 
> I found them on http://stitchdragon.com/ , but you must join (free) and log-in to access the pdf from their site.


Thanks for sharing the link! They'll come in handy.


----------



## Deeknits

Jessica-Jean said:


> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice way to have sample of everything... Maybe in combination with a spreadsheet, I could actually FIND things.. Of course it would take me a month of Sundays to do it all...... *Maybe if I leave milk for the elves????*
> 
> 
> 
> I like that idea. :thumbup: Do you think they like skim milk? ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet a splash of Bourbon would help!
> :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does one mix it _with_ the milk, serve it _instead_ of the milk, or serve it _alongside_ the cow juice? Which will get the elves to organize my stash for me? It *needs* sorting!
Click to expand...

WITH the milk! My old Irish Great Grandmother wouldn't drink either without the other!


----------



## mmMardi

Jessica-Jean said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scotch and milk is called an "Aggravation" and that is exactly whay my stash is at the moment. Maybe if I just drink it myself, I won't care.... (Bad attitude - I do plan on making sense of the whole thing after the holiday/}
> 
> I think I could put a keyring of these on each basket or bag and easily not have to do so much rummaging. I also *plan* to kit up a lot of projects. The best laid plans......
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? Scotch and milk? ... Well, maybe it's time I begin exploring the uses of alcohol.
> 
> I found a bunch of naked keyrings a few months ago, and I've been adding them to the straps of current project bags. Good place to hang short pieces of yarn, a hair clip, or to run the yarn through. Now I'll have to make a batch of the tags and label the projects 'in progress'. It'll save me rummaging through them ... Is Dec. 3 too early to finalize a New Year's Resolution? More finishing of WIPs and less time on KP!
Click to expand...

Thanks for the idea! Naturally, I bought luggage tags for my friend for Christmas instead of thinking to make one.


----------



## colonialcat

Nice Idea thanks for sharing link.


----------



## -knitter

I printed them. Now - will I USE them??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jessica-Jean

-knitter said:


> I printed them. Now - will I USE them??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Did you fill in the info _before_ printing? I think that's the neatest part of the pdf! You sit at the computer with the yarns to be tagged, type in the information, and _then_ print out a ready-to-use sheet of tags! Lots easier to read than my chicken-scratch!


----------



## Patty Sutter

Thanks, IF I ever get organized, these will help.


----------



## eleevans

You all are so smart and have picked up so many tips from Jessica Jean almost hesitate to add any. But was so proud to finally figure out how to keep track of that TINY tool for my new Harmony In


----------



## eleevans

cables. found the biggest key ring I could find and put it on that and can now find it easily.


----------



## yover8

Jessica-Jean said:


> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice way to have sample of everything... Maybe in combination with a spreadsheet, I could actually FIND things.. Of course it would take me a month of Sundays to do it all...... *Maybe if I leave milk for the elves????*
> 
> 
> 
> I like that idea. :thumbup: Do you think they like skim milk? ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet a splash of Bourbon would help!
> :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does one mix it _with_ the milk, serve it _instead_ of the milk, or serve it _alongside_ the cow juice? Which will get the elves to organize my stash for me? It *needs* sorting!
Click to expand...

Canadians to the rescue! It's been a Long time since I was in Montreal , mais je parle francais un petit peu ,and can easily translate Weather, metric and dollars. We Will be your sort and label team, diving into the depths of your years of aquiring and loving yarns. So Many new ones to see! And surprises to
Find as well. We are a simple bunch, requiring only Timmy's coffee and fresh poutine for sustenance. 
Or, you and your goodies can come down to this warm
Place for a week or so - what's that? How many trucks to Carry stash?just may give homeland security a real workout! So you are Stuck with us!
When's the party? I have all these days off and no where to go. 
Disclaimer - we only have eyes for yarn - the rest of the mansion is what it is. 
It could be a week to remember - the emergence of the "Stash Busters"


----------



## Jessica-Jean

yover8 said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice way to have sample of everything... Maybe in combination with a spreadsheet, I could actually FIND things.. Of course it would take me a month of Sundays to do it all...... *Maybe if I leave milk for the elves????*
> 
> 
> 
> I like that idea. :thumbup: Do you think they like skim milk? ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet a splash of Bourbon would help! :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does one mix it _with_ the milk, serve it _instead_ of the milk, or serve it _alongside_ the cow juice? Which will get the elves to organize my stash for me? It *needs* sorting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Canadians to the rescue! It's been a Long time since I was in Montreal , mais je parle francais un petit peu ,and can easily translate Weather, metric and dollars. We Will be your sort and label team, diving into the depths of your years of aquiring and loving yarns. So Many new ones to see! And surprises to
> Find as well. We are a simple bunch, requiring only Timmy's coffee and fresh poutine for sustenance.
> Or, you and your goodies can come down to this warm
> Place for a week or so - what's that? How many trucks to Carry stash?just may give homeland security a real workout! So you are Stuck with us!
> When's the party? I have all these days off and no where to go.
> Disclaimer - we only have eyes for yarn - the rest of the mansion is what it is.
> It could be a week to remember - the emergence of the "Stash Busters"
Click to expand...

Well, we're taking a trip and leaving most of hte stash at home. If you want to come up after January, I'd be glad to receive you. I'll surely send you home with more yarn, patterns, and needles than you arrive with! ;-) Soyez les bienvenus!


----------



## samazon

Excellent idea Jessica-Jean, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean

eleevans said:


> You all are so smart and have picked up so many tips from Jessica-Jean almost hesitate to add any. But was so proud to finally figure out how to keep track of that TINY tool for my new Harmony Interchangeable's cables. found the biggest key ring I could find and put it on that and can now find it easily.


_*Excellent*_ idea! :thumbup: Thanks!

_Now_, I know what to do with some of the large, new keyrings my darling found on the sidewalk a few months ago! :-D

Thank you!


----------

